# Tough Bacon



## stewmaker (Mar 23, 2015)

I have made and smoked a lot of good bacon. My problem is the end product always seems to be a little tough.(chewy) Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 23, 2015)

I would start with if you're slicing against or with the grain of the meat. Then I'd look at cooking method. Care to elaborate on these?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2015)

The only time I get any "Chewy" Bacon is if it is very lean, like BBB.

I slice it in all directions, and never noticed a difference.

How high temp are you smoking it to. If you're cooking it twice, that could do it.

Bear


----------



## stewmaker (Mar 24, 2015)

I always slice cross grain. I brine for 7 days---smoke less than 200 dg. Internal temp of minimum 150 dg.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2015)

stewmaker said:


> I always slice cross grain. I brine for 7 days---smoke less than 200 dg. Internal temp of minimum 150 dg.


OK----If you smoke it to 150° IT, and then Fry it before eating it, you are cooking it twice. This will toughen it up some.

Since you Smoked it to 150° IT, try just warming it a bit in the frying pan. This is what I do with my BBB and CB. It's already been to 150°, so it would be safe to eat cold.

Bear


----------



## dave17a (Mar 26, 2015)

Gonna slice next bacon bout 1/8 inch or so. BLT season coming up. Slicing too thick can be tuff.


----------

